# How old is too old to snowboard?



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

*How old?*

How old is too old to snowboard? I know at the local hill on the paperwork they want to know if your over 50 to set your bindings for skiing one step down. They feel once your 50 and over and fall your likely to break a bone easier. I would like to believe I could do this to the day I enter the nursing home so that would make me 70 and up . HaHa watch out grammie coming down the hill..


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Pfft. We've got people in their 60's on the forum. I'm 57 and I started doing park this year. Age is bullshit. Health is what matters.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

Age is only a number. I say when you cant stand up on your own you've hit the time when you shouldnt snowboard anymore


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

They say, he say, she say, who say, retard say. I'm with Donutz age is crap health is what matters. More important is that "matter" between the ears. So Marie4214 learn not to be a satistic or quote some freak making you one.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> They say, he say, she say, who say, retard say. I'm with Donutz age is crap health is what matters. More important is that "matter" between the ears. So Marie4214 learn not to be a satistic or quote some freak making you one.


:thumbsupkie dokie chief


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

We have a local at my slope who is 91 who skis everyday from 9-10am...

He can't cope any longer than that bless him, but he is there every mon-fri without fail...!!!


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel much better my coworker said I was too old. hmm :thumbsdown:


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> We have a local at my slope who is 91 who skis everyday from 9-10am...
> 
> He can't cope any longer than that bless him, but he is there every mon-fri without fail...!!!


wow is all I can say.. impressive


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I snowboard because its better on my knees. I'm ACLless in my right knee.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to go with 39 years old. People born on a leap year should be banned and imprisoned.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

marie4214 said:


> How old is too old to snowboard?


when 

you 

are

Dead


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

marie4214 said:


> :thumbsupkie dokie chief


lots of air:dizzy:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Age is strictly a state of mind. Some of us are riding hard every day we can to make up for the 40 years we missed out on before we started.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Oldman said:


> Age is strictly a state of mind. Some of us are riding hard every day we can to make up for the 40 years we missed out on before we started.


I have to say this is the best statement I've read on here in a very long time. FTW !!!!


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Age is strictly a state of mind. Some of us are riding hard every day we can to make up for the 40 years we missed out on before we started.


Plus 1  When you can't stand on your board anymore, you are too old LOL


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldman said:


> Age is strictly a state of mind. Some of us are riding hard every day we can to make up for the 40 years we missed out on before we started.





slyder said:


> I have to say this is the best statement I've read on here in a very long time. FTW !!!!


Ayyy-men Bruthaman!!!!!


I'm 53, I just returned from 4 days riding Up North. I have palindromic rheumatoid arthritis, My back hurts, my knees hurt, the fingers of my R hand are swollen and stiff, I tweaked something in my neck a month ago so my L arm gets electric shocks and my hand & fingers go numb! My face is severely sun & windburned,... 

....I'm going back out first chance I get this weekend! :thumbsup: If God wants me to stop, He/She/It is going to have to kill me!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Ayyy-men Bruthaman!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm 53, I just returned from 4 days riding Up North. I have palindromic rheumatoid arthritis, My back hurts, my knees hurt, the fingers of my R hand are swollen and stiff, I tweaked something in my neck a month ago so my L arm gets electric shocks and my hand & fingers go numb! My face is severely sun & windburned,...
> ...


Just made one small correction!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

marie4214 said:


> I feel much better my coworker said I was too old. hmm :thumbsdown:


Your coworker is number one with us.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

My oldest student was 65 when he took his first lessons. The last I saw of him, he was probably healthier than most people my age, and much ballsier as well.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm 27 as of last Tuesday. Lots of people told me I was too old to start. But I did anyway. 

Now I'm still a beginner but I'll give my $.02 anyway.

Snowboarding is just like anything else. As long as your healthy enough to do it, it doesn't matter if you're 100.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Ayyy-men Bruthaman!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm 53, I just returned from 4 days riding Up North. I have palindromic rheumatoid arthritis, My back hurts, my knees hurt, the fingers of my R hand are swollen and stiff, I tweaked something in my neck a month ago so my L arm gets electric shocks and my hand & fingers go numb! My face is severely sun & windburned,...
> ...


I'm with Chomps - while I don't have rheumatoid arthritis, I still have aches and pains and swollen and sore body parts after snowboarding - but we go every weekend plus and I've got 48 days out this year and going to Mammoth in 2 weeks!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

"too old" is all I hear from all the fat guys I work with. especially since my concussion.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

you are only as old as you think you are.
heck I started last year at age 27 and I am shredding harder than most of the young kids.
Fischel, 73, claims title of oldest rider on Mount Werner | Steamboat Pilot & Today


----------



## StinkySteinke (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to Breckenridge CO over spring break, ran into a couple in their mid 70's on the lift. Started chatting, turns out they skied for years. However, it was just to hard on their knees. With a great love for skiing, they couldn't bear to give it up. After reading how less strenuous snowboarding is on the body they gave it a shot. 2 years later they are telling me their story on the lift. 

I guess to answer your question... :yahoo: never :yahoo:?


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I like the "under 30" set weighing in on "too old". Giggle. A lady doesn't tell her age, but I will say, I'm not in that category and I just started in February.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm 64 and this is my 2nd year. Not likely to become a park rat. My instructor said he's taught people in their 80's. I refuse to grow old/up.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Take the hat off:thumbsup:


----------



## StinkySteinke (Jan 30, 2014)

Grandpa said:


> I'm 64 and this is my 2nd year. Not likely to become a park rat. My instructor said he's taught people in their 80's. I refuse to grow old/up.


Good for you! Do you find it to be easy on your joints?


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Started when I turned 50, just two weeks after getting a pacemaker. Getting ready for my third pacemaker as the batteries wear out after about seven years. Got in 60 days/nights on the hill when I turned sixty. Only two years to go before that Senior pass......hell yea


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like you'll be charged up for another season.


----------



## StinkySteinke (Jan 30, 2014)

longboard16 said:


> Started when I turned 50, just two weeks after getting a pacemaker. Getting ready for my third pacemaker as the batteries wear out after about seven years. Got in 60 days/nights on the hill when I turned sixty. Only two years to go before that Senior pass......hell yea


:eusa_clap: Impressive indeed!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pfff...55 been shred'n downhill for 11 years...

1 week ago, had first real self-propell'n uphill...

that uphill shit, will keep u young or kill ya...and btw not a bad way to go...waaay better than sitt'n in yo own shit wait'n to die.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Reading all of this makes me so happy. I feel I have so much fun left in my life (I'm closing in on 40).


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Your coworker is number one with us.


 you guys would get along well!


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was on the chair lift with some guy who was skiing and was 69 and rippin it flying down the mtn like he was 20yrs old he was tellin me he skied the bowls at Breck going like 90mph god bless him only if we can all rip it when we r 69 more power to him age is just a number


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't even start until I was 40. Been riding for fifteen years now and have no plans to stop. When I do, I'll get a job as one of those nice old men who greets you at the mountain and points the way to the ticket booth...even if I only get paid in lift tickets.

We stayed at Sutton last week (Wed-Sun), and the innkeeper was an avid skier and teacher and even a ski patrol guy. Poor old dude couldn't ski anymore because he thought it would cool to own an inn at a ski resort. I almost felt guilty...you could see the pain in his eyes as the heavy snow fell while he served us breakfast before we hit the mountain. He wanted to be out there so bad. 

At Sutton I had a few people comment on the fact that I was an "old guy" still snowboarding. Seemed to impress them for some reason. Then I got on a lift with a guy that had to be in his seventies. He skied his whole life, only took up snowboarding twelve years ago because he was bored. So, I guess, you don't stop until your body tells you its done.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

as long as you can move get out there and do what you want. I learned late, and have regretted not learning when I was young ever since I started. That passed after a while and now Im determined to be amazing regardless of age. I just got switch riding down and im moving on to jumps, spins grabs and then the park in that order.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't quit playing when you get old, you get old when you quit playing.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

drstone said:


> as long as you can move get out there and do what you want. I learned late, and have regretted not learning when I was young ever since I started. That passed after a while and now Im determined to be amazing regardless of age. I just got switch riding down and im moving on to jumps, spins grabs and then the park in that order.


I got switch riding down a few years ago…definitely helps in the moguls and in tight spots. Last weekend at Jay I finally did a legit 360 without catching an edge or falling. Never too old to learn!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Sounds like you'll be charged up for another season.


:blink::laugh: Dude!!! Awful pun,.. Just awful! :laugh:


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks SnowDog

Stinky - My joints don't really mind it while I ride. I think it actually helps keep the knees in shape.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink::laugh: Dude!!! Awful pun,.. Just awful! :laugh:


Yes:dizzy: After posting it thought what a moron:icon_scratch: Guilty as charged.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

longboard16 said:


> Started when I turned 50, just two weeks after getting a pacemaker. Getting ready for my third pacemaker as the batteries wear out after about seven years. Got in 60 days/nights on the hill when I turned sixty. Only two years to go before that Senior pass......hell yea


Congrates on 60 years young & 60 days on slopes… :eusa_clap:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

longboard16 said:


> Started when I turned 50, just two weeks after getting a pacemaker. Getting ready for my third pacemaker as the batteries wear out after about seven years. Got in 60 days/nights on the hill when I turned sixty. Only two years to go before that Senior pass......hell yea


Your a god damn hero!!! I feel like a down right strutted donkey staying home because of some knee tingles after reading this.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You have to remember: After a certain age, if you wait for the day that you wake up and your body does not hurt, so as to be a good day to go riding, you will never go.

Sunshine and Motrin make for a perfect day on the slopes.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes:dizzy: After posting it thought what a moron:icon_scratch: Guilty as charged.


It was re_volt_ing


----------



## jelias (Mar 25, 2014)

My dad's 52 and still riding strong, like supham he says it better on the knees.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

StinkySteinke said:


> I went to Breckenridge CO over spring break, ran into a couple in their mid 70's on the lift. Started chatting, turns out they skied for years. However, it was just to hard on their knees. With a great love for skiing, they couldn't bear to give it up. After reading how less strenuous snowboarding is on the body they gave it a shot. 2 years later they are telling me their story on the lift.
> 
> I guess to answer your question... :yahoo: never :yahoo:?


wow............


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome to read all these messages from others who are older and enthusiastic about snowboarding. I'm 43, and just got interested in the sport.

Snowboarding inspired me to get out my old Lucero/Schmitt Stix skateboard and ride it to my daughter's softball practice the other day! And I didn't kill myself! But I did get the feeling a few people were looking at me like, "what's that old dude doing with a skateboard???"











Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

dsdavis said:


> Awesome to read all these messages from others who are older and enthusiastic about snowboarding. I'm 43, and just got interested in the sport.
> 
> Snowboarding inspired me to get out my old Lucero/Schmitt Stix skateboard and ride it to my daughter's softball practice the other day! And I didn't kill myself! But I did get the feeling a few people were looking at me like, "what's that old dude doing with a skateboard???"


That's awesome! Eh who cares what other people think. Stoke and joy > others' opinions.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dsdavis said:


> ....I'm 43, and just got interested in the sport.
> 
> Snowboarding inspired me to get out my old Lucero/Schmitt Stix skateboard and ride it to my daughter's softball practice the other day! And I didn't kill myself! But I did get the feeling a few people were looking at me like, "what's that old dude doing with a skateboard???"


LOL! You should've seen some of the looks I got at 53 trying to ride _this_ thing around the neighborhood last fall!  








I got it just before the weather started putting rain & snow on the roads so didn't get to do too much with it, but I hope to get better at riding it this spring & summer! Hopefully, it will keep me in good form for riding the rest of my midlife crisis toys come nest winter!  :laugh: (My NS Proto is hiding in the SB bag.)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking at getting a longboard, Chomps your board rocks…


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> LOL! You should've seen some of the looks I got at 53 trying to ride _this_ thing around the neighborhood last fall!
> View attachment 43793
> 
> 
> ...


Evil "Gripless" Kenevil !!!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

.................


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Evil "Gripless" Kenevil !!!





CassMT said:


> .................


:laugh:?????:laugh:

Can't be sure if that's a reference to the board being "gripless" or maybe to my old ass needing Polygrip or some shit! 

If it's meant to refer to the board? Actually, I need to get harder wheels for it. The ones it came with are too soft and "Grip" _too_ well. Can't slide it to scrub speed, and bailing didn't work out all that well!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

There's No Fool, like an Old Fool!! ...it was a tossup whether to post this here or in the "Embarrassing Moments" thread. Thought it might inspire other "gummers" like myself! 

I couldn't slide the board to slow or stop so I made sure there was a side street with an uphill slope to turn into! This clip is the end of this particular run where I was turned around and heading back to the hill! ....obviously, I picked the wrong turnout! 






...btw, I have since acquired knee & elbow pads! lol!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Board looked good…


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> There's No Fool, like an Old Fool!! ...it was a tossup whether to post this here or in the "Embarrassing Moments" thread. Thought it might inspire other "gummers" like myself!
> 
> I couldn't slide the board to slow or stop so I made sure there was a side street with an uphill slope to turn into! This clip is the end of this particular run where I was turned around and heading back to the hill! ....obviously, I picked the wrong turnout!
> 
> ...


Riding with some people I don't know and a couple I do I almost lost my Motion Bigfish in the creek next to the path between Winter Park resort and Winter Park. That was embarrassing...tuck and roll...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Riding with some people I don't know and a couple I do I almost lost my Motion Bigfish in the creek next to the path between Winter Park resort and Winter Park. That was embarrassing...tuck and roll...


Run on sentence....embarrassing...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ahhh, embarrassing moments on a longboard, that's a totally 'nother question! haa

how about footbite, at speed, on Main Street at the height of summer tourist season, all dressed up for drinks and dinner w/ m'lady...i'm sure many ppl witnessed the carnage , but i just couldn't raise my eyes to check

longboarding is frikkkn awesome, one more thing to look forward to this summer. i've skated vert and pools since forever, but LB is a whole different beast. feels good to (kinda) start from scratch on something, barely was getting started sliding when last summer ended. stopped by the skatepark yesterday too, crew of guys were getting all the snow out, so, it's ON.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wut I want to be doing...but on 1 stick.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the guy who won the prize here last year for most vert feet for the whole season was 82yrs. skied every day,, top to bottom all day, MFer had like 5.2 million vertical feet.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm kind of getting tired of people at the mountains asking me how long I've been snowboarding. They seem amazed that some old dude is still riding. I seem to get this every time I go riding, someone always says _"Wow! I'm impressed! How long have you been snowboarding!"_ No one ever gives a shit if you ski when you're old, but snowboarding at 55 seems to be amazing. I got twenty years left in me!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing unusual abt 50's and even 60 yr old geezers at baker.

Infact, I seen the light and now...imho, bc is where it's at if you want to keep it going. Fuk...got my ass kicked but after 2 days of recovery...I actually felt better ...it was like blowing out the cobwebs...and can't wait to do more. If you go bc once a week...resort riding is not going to be a problem. check this...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ba...s/136218-stevens-pass-2014-a.html#post1641874

need to get a proper longboard...scraaapy pos diy


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> how about footbite.


just the word send chills up the spine


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> No one ever gives a shit if you ski when you're old, but snowboarding at 55 seems to be amazing. I got twenty years left in me!


They keep asking me when I'm going to quit. I just tell them they'll be gone long before that happens.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Nothing unusual abt 50's and even 60 yr old geezers at baker.
> 
> Infact, I seen the light and now...imho, bc is where it's at if you want to keep it going. Fuk...got my ass kicked but after 2 days of recovery...I actually felt better ...it was like blowing out the cobwebs...and can't wait to do more. If you go bc once a week...resort riding is not going to be a problem. check this...
> 
> ...


So true about the Baker geezers, if you ever run into Jeff Fulton (50+), you'll have a tough time keeping up. I bought my first board from his dad's Schwinn dealer 29 years ago, Schwinn is an old school bicycle company, for you young whipper snappers


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Chomps, How does long board compare to snowboarding? I never really rode skate boards. I can/could wakeboard pretty good though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tannersdad said:


> Hey Chomps, How does long board compare to snowboarding? I never really rode skate boards. I can/could wakeboard pretty good though.


Me neither. My one and only previous skateboard attempt has to be 40-45 years ago. It ended worse than my attempt at skiing! Lol. With that in mind and knowing I only got to play on this for 2-3 weeks or so before I had to put it up for the winter,...

Long, wide, sweeping turns, and short radius S turns, feel similar to carving with a snowboard. Balance, body position, initiation and follow thru are similar. I was surprized how similar it was. I was even more amazed that right from the very start, I made quite a few short and slightly longer mellow runs. I even did a few short switch runs, all without falling! :yahoo: (...prior to the above clip that is!) 

But, that's where the similarities ended at my skill level. Skating is different. Took me a while to get even a little comfortable with that. And scrubbing speed or stopping? Well that's a whole different animal alltogether. Until I can learn how to slide the board properly, any attempt to go fast? It's almost suicidal! :blink: :laugh:

I tried keeping my speed under control by doing wide, arcing turns. But even on a slope that seems pretty mellow, you can gain a LOT of speed really fast. I bailed once into the grass by the curb and just barely kept my feet under me running it out! 1 or 2 mph faster, and I would have been picking turf outa my teeth!  lol!

It's fun tho. It really does seem to be the closest _feel_ to snowboarding off the snow. Just gotta learn that "Coleman Slide!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Nothing unusual abt 50's and even 60 yr old geezers at baker.
> 
> Infact, I seen the light and now...imho, bc is where it's at if you want to keep it going. Fuk...got my ass kicked but after 2 days of recovery...I actually felt better ...it was like blowing out the cobwebs...and can't wait to do more. If you go bc once a week...resort riding is not going to be a problem. check this...
> 
> ...


you are McGuyver's friggin hero!:thumbsup::bowdown:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> you are McGuyver's friggin hero!:thumbsup::bowdown:


:laugh: ....ain't he tho? He's got a shitload of really cool DIY shit posted! Brave too! :bowdown:

I wouldn't trust my skin to a longboard I built myself. (...I feel crazy enough doing so on the one I bought!)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there any good videos on longboarding for noobs


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm 38 and I just started riding. Went out yesterday and saw a handful of 50-somethings on the mountain. Time before that, a 70 year old paraplegic was ripping it on a sit ski.

As the kids say, YOLO.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Is there any good videos on longboarding for noobs


this one is a must-see


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

car was just a little to close


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

I started at age 44, two years ago. So last year, my second season, I started doing park...tiny jumps, simple low boxes and rails, etc. Didn't get out as much this year because of the extreme cold but I started doing tailpresses and learning how to tripod....at age 46.

Hopefully I can do this for many many more years. 



marie4214 said:


> How old is too old to snowboard? I know at the local hill on the paperwork they want to know if your over 50 to set your bindings for skiing one step down. They feel once your 50 and over and fall your likely to break a bone easier. I would like to believe I could do this to the day I enter the nursing home so that would make me 70 and up . HaHa watch out grammie coming down the hill..


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> car was just a little to close



I think they call that "speed wobble" LOL.

Yeah, No helmet, no pads and oncoming traffic, this guy is a genius!


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

The video of that 96 1/2 year old was *awesome*!!!!!

The longboard dude video was insane!!!!! I almost couldn't watch when the wobbling started--almost no way it was gonna end good!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that guy is no skater, just a goober who thought he could just jump on and go


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> that guy is no skater, just a goober who thought he could just jump on and go


lol, how else do ya learn? I don't think there's a CASI program for long boarding...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha... this forum has so many old people.... im only 19..... too old. lol... just kidding. riding this sunday. woooo


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dsdavis said:


> ....The longboard dude video was insane!!!!! I almost couldn't watch when the wobbling started--almost no way it was gonna end good!


Yeah,... not insane! Stupid!  ...and if you watch closely? That "wobble" started before he even started moving! :blink: Lousy foot position on the board! _No Way_ he was gonna control that deck at any speed! 



CassMT said:


> that guy is no skater, *just a goober* who thought he could just jump on and go


^^this^^ :thumbsup:



The Deacon said:


> *lol, how else do ya learn?* I don't think there's a CASI program for long boarding...


:laugh: ....watch YT/vimeo for "goobers" like that dude! Learn what _NOT_ to do! :eusa_clap: :laugh: I researched "speed wobble" before I took mine to anything steeper than my driveway!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> lol, how else do ya learn? I don't think there's a CASI program for long boarding...


 you first learn where to put yer damn feet, kick around some, and do some bunny hills. homey went out the frying pan and into the weeds, got damn lucky actually


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

While your body can handle it you should ride regardless of age in my opinion.

It's common knowledge that as you get older you are more susceptible to injuries and recovery times are longer. I hope I have a long innings... Feel like I'm 30 going on 60 sometimes


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I hope I have a long innings...


At least a half century, eh? Owwww!!!!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> While your body can handle it you should ride regardless of age in my opinion.
> 
> It's common knowledge that as you get older you are more susceptible to injuries and recovery times are longer. I hope I have a long innings... Feel like I'm 30 going on 60 sometimes


I'm in my 30s, I definitely feel like I've lost some hops and it seems like it takes longer for things to heal. At the same time I religiously go to the gym now and feel better now than I ever have. 

Not sure if it's getting older, or if I'm just not as dumb anymore. I never used to even think about potentially hurting myself when I was lining up for a huge jump or sketchy line when I was younger.

Kinda strange. :dunno:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I just want to be able to keep riding while my kids are growing up. Going to put my eldest (2yo) on a snowboard this winter ^^


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm ussually the oldest when longboarding... but snowboarding i'm apparently at average age... not bad 

I don't care though. I have equal fun doing both/either, and have never cared about seeming "too old" for anything. I'd rather be too old to be boarding than too young for diabetes or a heart attack.

Gym = boring. I'd much rather play around on a skateboard, snowboard etc than go to an enclosed building and lift heavy stuff. Yoga is lame, if it wasnt for yoga pants it would be pointless. When i want to relax, i sleep.

Here, a simple edit i made longboarding a yr or two ago:





Longboarding is fun.... compared to snowboarding, it is: cheaper, grippy and dirtier... oh and there's also cars and road rash (both suck). So i think i prefer snowboarding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not a bad little edit. :thumbsup: I'm hoping I will get the sliding thing figured out this summer. If I do, the wait for snow might not be so agonizing. :eusa_clap:

...then again, I'd also like to get $3500 and get me onea them thar Baja Boards! Those rides look sweet as shit!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great vid your longboarding is wow…


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I just started longboarding at 30 (didn't skate as a kid) and geez I have a long way to go lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahaha 
Nah don't worry about it. I started snowboarding at 35+ and have long ways to go, but i've been having a blast since day 1 so :yahoo: 

Just take it easy, ride and have fun, you get better without even noticing it.

Who cares if it takes 2, 3 yrs or whatever; or if the young kids are better... let them be good. You'll have fun anyways.......


----------

